# Bell Expressvu Question



## spudmac (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Good Folks,

I have been using Bell Expressvu for about 4 years... no problems whatsoever... until now! I bought a third receiver and put a splitter in the basement. The dish has two feeds coming in. One goes directly to my living room and is fine. The second feed goes to the splitter and then two lines come out and up to my second floor to two more receivers. The signal strength on both is high 90's percent, but I'm not getting some channels. I called support (30 minute wait) and they reset my receivers and updated some stuff from their end but it is still the same. Since my upstairs receiver was fine before the splitter, I'm figuring that's where I've made some connection mistake. It is a powered splitter that I bought from Bell World. The support guy told me to bring it back and try another, or bring in a tech for $75 to diagnose the problem. I thought I'd try here first since you are are all such a bright and resourceful bunch. One last thing, does it matter that I don't have both feeds from the dish going to the splitter? I figure that I have the correct lines out from the splitter since I'm getting about 60% of my channels no problem. Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Spudmac


----------



## matti (Oct 12, 2006)

You need both cables coming from the LNBF to go into the splitter and from there you go to each of your receivers.

The way it was explained to me is that half the stations are when a positive signal on the wire and the other half a negative. So you can't use a typical splitter to segregate the signal. You actually need something that works as a multiplexer (which I believe your $75 splitter should be doing) so that whichever receiver you are using has access to both +/- wires at any time without impacting the other receivers using the signal.

If I'm way off on my explanation I hope someone can correct me before I confuse more people.


----------



## matti (Oct 12, 2006)

Oh, something else I forgot to add...

I had issues with the connectors on the cables not being crimped very well (yes, I did them myself). I would only get channels on the odd transponders while the even transponders were always at 0% strength. After spending a lot of time with ExpressVu on the phone I figured out it was the cabling and redid the crimping. After that they worked fine.

Also, where possible make sure you're using RG6 and not RG59 coax.


----------



## spudmac (Aug 23, 2002)

*I'll give it a try*

Thanks Matti,

I figured it was something like that. I just didn't want to pull the second line back through the floor (it's in a tight spot) if I didn't have to. Now I have a job to do tomorrow.

Spudmac


----------

